# backing up chippers



## clearance (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't mock me for asking but please give some hints on backing up a bucket truck towing a chipper. I know practice makes perfect, but its kind of embarrising trying to back into a tight spot at the yard in front of the bucket slugs. Before I always took it out for no cleanup jobs or took a 4x4. One of the last things I have to learn. (other than climbing w/o spurs, but not now)thanks for help in advance.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 22, 2005)

1) get someone to watch you. never back any thing you cant see w/o assistance.

2) put your hands on the top of the wheel and turn it in the direction you see the chipper to get it to go the other way.

3) GO SLOW!!!!!!! 

4) Stop the truck before turning the wheel.

5) it may take several stabs before you get it right. If you have to pull forward a few times to get it straight, oh well.


Remember too, they were new once too and had to learn how. Its just crap your getting. Someday youll get to dish some out.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2005)

It's counter intuitve, you turn the oposet way you would if just backing up.

Put flags on the courners of the infeed so you can see the thing turning before its too late.

Get into the shop early so that you can get that practice


----------



## begleytree (Mar 22, 2005)

Okee, #2, I was told to put my hands on the bottom of the wheel, and turn it the way you want the chipper to go. Same thing, just stated different.

Clearance, how's about leave the job before the buckets, and let them have the tight back job while you point at them and laugh? It's just practice. My woodchuck stuck out on each side of my truck, so I could always see it, it was easy, but my morbark is slimmer than the truck, if I'm backing straight, and I can see the chipper, I need to pull up. Backing it blind really sux. a groundie that doesnt tell me the instant it off tracks, and to which side doesn't help either.
-Ralph


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 23, 2005)

okietreedude1 said:


> 1) get someone to watch you. never back any thing you cant see w/o assistance.
> 
> 2) put your hands on the top of the wheel and turn it in the direction you see the chipper to get it to go the other way.
> 
> ...




good stuff okie, you got it. 
clearance, you can work your way up too. start w/a smaller setup- a passenger truck and trailer. also just practice backing a truck (by itself) by using only the mirrors to guide you.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 23, 2005)

The Z requires a backer all of the time.

On some of my trailer/truck combos I was going straight when I couldn't see the trailer in the mirrors. But with wide truck and narrow trailer having flags is mandatory.

The SOP for backers is to tell the driver which way the trailer needs to go not the truck. The bigger the motion, the more it needs to move. 

The easiest way to thread the needle is to have a hitch on the front bumper of the truck and push it in. then drop the chipper and turn around and hitch up again.


----------



## darkstar (Mar 23, 2005)

i got a real good one for u here .... be carefel u dont hit your head ...but check this open your door and leen way down u can actually see the chipper back underneath the truck .... its a great way to really hone in on a hard back up in a really tight place ... does bend the back a little [ i assuming u cant see the chipper from a back window or mirror etc ..... ] be carfel not to back into any stumps and bend the old door .... good luck the leaning down action has helped me many a time ....my forman is really good at backing up anything and very seldom i school him using this ..............dark


----------



## darkstar (Mar 23, 2005)

ps the hitch on the front of the truck is still the best


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 23, 2005)

Backing a chipper is one the hardest things to do, because of it's short wheelbase, they jack knife quick if your going to fast. 

One of the things I have found helpful in backing around a corner or what ever it is your aiming for is to use your drivers side as much as possible, you can see so much more from the driver's side than you can using the passenger side, that is the off side to me and you practically have to feel your way along slow and easy.

Got to give you credit Clearance this might be a first for a thread, at least that I know of.

Like JP said, flags on the chipper are great for markers, till they get broke off or bent. What are some of the things some of you guys are using for markers, I have to do this to our chipper, looking for a few ideas I might not have thought of.

Larry


----------



## NeTree (Mar 23, 2005)

Rebar on mine for markers. Doubles as cone-holders.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 23, 2005)

really, is this a 1st. it seems like a pretty basic question. i like the hitch on the front of the truck thing. here's one- w/technology going as it is, i wonder how afforable it would be to put a camera on back of the truck like they do w/ motorhoms and some passenger vehicles now.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 23, 2005)

I've seen one or two under $100.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont look out the window, stick to your mirrors, in the long term it will make you a safer backer. Practice practice practice practice practice. 
If you havent backed trailers much just get a car and trailer and start with that, its a big step to be backing with a truck and trailer. Find an empty carpark late at night and go for it, otherwise the learning curve is way to steep and the mistakes more likely and more costly!

I got out of the game before I really sorted backing up a unit like this (same set up, different company)


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 23, 2005)

Rebar for flags is dangerous!!!

I made flexible flags for my chipper. Take some old half inch hydraulic line and cut it into 8" pieces. Screw one end to the chipper, maybe the fender. Then slip old rake handles into the tubing, about three inches. Screw through the tubing into the handle or use a hose clamp. 

Paint the end or flag it. Keep the ends rounded and low enough so that no one would ever walk into the flag and get a faceful. I've capped the ends with tennis balls too. Paint them pink, well, maybe red or orange


----------



## NeTree (Mar 23, 2005)

dangerous how?


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 23, 2005)

Having a spotter is essential. I think everyone else has given you some good pointers. Practice makes perfect. Theres no fast easy fix.


----------



## Newfie (Mar 23, 2005)

Get out of the truck and let Erik do it.  


Really, there is no substitute for practice. I was thinking of trying some flexible plow markers. Inexpensive and easily replaced.


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Newfie said:


> Get out of the truck and let Erik do it.
> 
> 
> Really, there is no substitute for practice. I was thinking of trying some flexible plow markers. Inexpensive and easily replaced.



lol, If you have ever been to Key West...you know the streets are about this wide --- and the tourist are very impatient, honking their horns, yelling. We have a guy heading over to DMV this morning to get his first CDL. He passed all the tests and now will start the learning process.


----------



## jamie (Mar 23, 2005)

*learning too*

im learning this skill at the moment as well. joked the other day that soon i will be ready to take my trailer test to make it legal for me to drive on the roads......not that it has bothered me greatly so far....  

jamie


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 23, 2005)

Having a spotter helps. Remember to back to the drivers side as mentioned. Also remember to roll both windows down on the truck so you can hear them. Make your chipper visible with your truck mirrors as said also. Try to concentrate on the drivers side if you can. Try to pick out a line on the ground and follow it with the drivers side tires, like a crack in the pavement, or the edge of the drive. Try not to keep looking from passenger side to drivers side, that gets confusing.


----------



## DDM (Mar 23, 2005)

NeTree said:


> dangerous how?



I ve seen one person Trip and get Nailed by these Roll the end over to Remove the small Diameter end.


----------



## clearance (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 24, 2005)

DDM said:


> I ve seen one person Trip and get Nailed by these Roll the end over to Remove the small Diameter end.


----------



## lync (Mar 27, 2005)

*Backing*

Althought backing up on the drivers side of the chipper is easier to see, you might find that the chipper(in my case brush Bandit) has the engine mounted at an angle, this allows more room and less jacknife contact on the passenger side of the truck/chipper. You can turn more sharply if you let the chipper fold to the passenger side.

Also this allows you to back up from the traffic lane into the client's driveway without having to put the truck in oncoming traffic.
corey


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a good observation, Lync.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 27, 2005)

GICON said:


> My CDL Trainer once told me if I cant back up a chipper, I shouldnt be allowed to drive. NeTree might vouch for me.....


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 27, 2005)

This may be the wrong attitude to have, but I dont worry about blocking lanes of traffic for a few short moments while I back into a driveway. Besides, if a truck is big enough to be a pain to back in a driveway, chances are it is going to be bigger than any cars trying to go down the road.

Another tip is to make sure your mirrors are adjusted properly. Lots of bigger trucks use the west coast style mirrors. Adjust the bar the mirrors themselves bolt to to stick straight out from the truck. Most people set these on a backwards angle a bit. Then loosten the bands that hold the mirror itself on and slide it out as far as it can go. This may take a few minutes to adjust, but it will give you a much better view of whats behind you.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 27, 2005)

Don't want to brag, but I consider myself an expert in backing up trailers and chippers. You want to try something difficult, try parallel parking in between cars. I've done that before while waiting for the driveway to get cleared. I still always use a spotter, unless it is at my home. I have my spotter use a 2 way radio and give voice commands and I can talk back to him. If you use hand signals, the spotter will have often have to run from side to side so you see him in the mirror. In a real tight spot, there will not be enough room for him to stand on the side. FRS radios are cheap. Even the real good ones can be gotten at a Costco or Sam's Club for $50 a pair.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm a pretty good trailer backer. Chippers tend to be harder because they are so much shorter in wheelbase than the tow vehicle. My foolproof method with the little WoodPro was to hop out and disconnect it, grap the handles I had installed on the tongue and wheel it where I wished by hand. Then I could just back the truck up to it. With bigger chippers that isn'tworkable so I just have to go slow and watch what I'm doing. So long as I don't try to cut too sharply and jackknife it I can manage alone but it is better with a spotter. Practice coupled with calmness is the key.


----------



## Beast12 (Mar 27, 2005)

We have a couple chippers at work. They are both just a BIT narrower than the dump truck. We installed markers on the sides (the same flexible ones that are on snow plows) and they work out great. Just make sure you get the ones that have the springs near the bottom so they FLEX/BEND a bit easier.

Always have someone guiding you in when you are in a tight area. I can back up a chipper no problem but the extra eyes always help just in case. :Eye: 

-Matt


----------



## Lumberjacked (Apr 2, 2005)

What I have done in the past is use road cones, we all have them so shove then in between the fenders and the body on the chipper. The are both harmless to just about anything you might back in to and low cost. They stick out just far enough to see the ends of the cones in your mirrors.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2005)

Tom Dunlap said:


> .... so that no one would ever walk into the flag and get a faceful.


Assuming you can't see your fenders in the mirror, the rebar would be sticking out beyond the fenders, right? I can see the sense in having something flexible. It's to protect those around you who aren't fully aware of their surroundings.

I stuff a rake in sideways, giving me one side to reference from through the driver side-mirror. I still find backing a chipper difficult. I always manage, but I'm anything but expert. My chipper is invisible behind the truck from up front.


----------



## NeTree (Apr 2, 2005)

If they're so unaware that a bright yellow 1" bar at chest level can't be seen, they have no business being in this line of work.


----------



## tophopper (Apr 3, 2005)

Id agree rebar could be dangerous. ,On my chipper I have flexible plow markers mounted on the fenders at a 45 degree angle. I can see the top 4" of the markers when the chipper is sitting striaght on behind the truck. If you ever walk into one it just bend out of your way. 
Extending the tongue will also make backing easier, the shorter the trailer the harder to back, long is good.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Lumberjacked said:


> What I have done in the past is use road cones, we all have them so shove then in between the fenders and the body on the chipper. The are both harmless to just about anything you might back in to and low cost. They stick out just far enough to see the ends of the cones in your mirrors.



Yup, me too.


----------



## Al Smith (Apr 3, 2005)

I suppose I've driven nearly everthing that is road worthy,in my life.Backing any short coupled device such as a chipper,compresser,or welder,is always a bit of a challange.As has been pointed out,visibility is the key thing .The short coupled device has a fast response while a long wheel based truck has a slow response.It is simpley a matter of practice.When you all get good at this task,then go on to a 4 wheel wagon.Ah,that one will make you mumble


----------



## jamie (Apr 3, 2005)

*woods*

get in teh woods and drive a forwarder you'll soon get the hang.

jamie


----------



## Xtra (Apr 3, 2005)

I also use plow markers they're highly visible, flexible and fit in the tubes on my Morbark (I remove them once at the job, too many people walk into them and try to bend them out of the way). 
Rebar? hmm, one trip could cause a bad injury.

The comment about having your helper tell you where the chipper must go is a good one. If gotten into many yelling matches with a guy trying to tell me which way to turn my front wheels or steering wheel.

If you have enough room going down a long street backwards I find the zig-zag method works well.

One of the part-time guys on my crew drives tanker semi's in NYC and his advice is (as already stated) always back into a driveway from the driver's side so you can see everything.


----------



## tophopper (Apr 3, 2005)

Xtra said:


> I
> One of the part-time guys on my crew drives tanker semi's in NYC and his advice is (as already stated) always back into a driveway from the driver's side so you can see everything.



It is easier to see from the driver side, but some guys make it harder than it has to be. Look at the driveway angle and pitch, what side are you setting up on? Left, right, in the middle? If you have to go circle a couple of city blocks to turn your rig around so backing in is easiest, do it. 

Whenever I see a chipper going down the road, I always look for any jack knife damage  just for giggles, funny bout 75 percent of em seem to have it. 

My plow markers are mounted permantly and are flexible, in 5 years, Ive replaced one of them, I think they cost around 15 bucks per pair.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2005)

I can't believe how many drivers fail to set themselves up correctly from the start to back in.

You gotta pre-turn into yur backing up.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 3, 2005)

Guilty.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> Guilty.



Yea, but only once or twice, eh?


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 4, 2005)

no surprises here.... after 20+ years us old timers are all proud of the way we think we're so good at backing up a chipper  

I heartily suggest making turns on the drivers side also...

and the easiest way to get them right, especially when their tight, is by putting the chipper tire directly on the inside corner of the driveway (or whatever). Even if you have to go back and forth a couple of times to straighten out the truck, keeping the tire on the inside corner of the drive will ensure you're on track.

A good way to set that up, before backing up, is to nose the truck in towards the drive 'til you get just past it, then turn right, away from the drive, which should swing the tail of your truck and the chipper in towards the turn..
Hope that helps..
It's a good question ... very practical.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 10, 2005)

murphy4trees said:


> no surprises here.... after 20+ years us old timers are all proud of the way we think we're so good at backing up a chipper
> 
> 
> well i havnt got that many years but im damm proud of it!the best asset a groundie can bring for themselves


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 10, 2005)

Biggest problem I have seen many folks do when backing chippers, grinders, etc. is they turn the steering wheel to much for too long and end up jack-knifed. Turn the wheel enough to get the trailer going in the direction you want and follow it back with the truck. Small movements of the steering wheel make a big difference back on the trailer. I learned many years ago on standard shift with no power steering or brakes, so I learned pretty quickly how to do it or was very tired from wrestling the wheel and clutch.


----------



## Beast12 (Apr 10, 2005)

Dadatwins said:


> Biggest problem I have seen many folks do when backing chippers, grinders, etc. is they turn the steering wheel to much for too long and end up jack-knifed. Turn the wheel enough to get the trailer going in the direction you want and follow it back with the truck. Small movements of the steering wheel make a big difference back on the trailer.



That is EXACTLY what happens. Take your time. When people try to do it fast that is also what you get jack-knifed. Go slow and don't get frustrated!  

-Matt


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 10, 2005)

*%&#* !*

Sometimes the issue is not so much about the manner in which you back your rig up, but in just remembering that it's back there in the first place.


Hey, I've been to Sarnia, Ontario. Cool city!


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 10, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> Sometimes the issue is not so much about the manner in which you back your rig up, but in just remembering that it's back there in the first place.



Ouch, looks like after they crushed it, they shot it to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Beast12 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> Sometimes the issue is not so much about the manner in which you back your rig up, but in just remembering that it's back there in the first place.
> 
> 
> Hey, I've been to Sarnia, Ontario. Cool city!



Ouch! Too bad for the old Wisconsin engine. Is that a Vermeer stump grinder? 

Sarnia is nice...because I live here!  

-Matt


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 10, 2005)

Dadatwins said:


> Ouch, looks like after they crushed it, they shot it to put it out of its misery.


'They' would be me.


beast said:


> Is that a Vermeer stump grinder?


 Bandit 6" Chipper.

The holes are for pulling the dent back out with the dent puller. This is not the first time a crunch has happened, and I learned you can re-use the holes to pull out subsequent dents. Line the inside of the fan shroud with aluminum foil tape and hit it with a shot of blue paint and you're back to work.

I really do respect my equipment. Just had a bad moment.


----------



## NeTree (Apr 10, 2005)

We'll remember that if we see it in the used equipment forum.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got it so customized, I will never let it go.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 11, 2005)

when i had a 4x4 dually dump... i would always use 4 lo to back up the chipper... even downhill... so much more control going slowly.. I'd yell to the guys to put it in 4 lo too when they forgot...
One guy who never used to drive the chip truck on the road was backing up a drive w full load of chips and twisted a drive shaft... wouldn't have happenned w 4 lo


----------

